# Speaking English helps get a well paid job in New Zealand, research shows



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Expats in New Zealand who speak English as their main language are paid more, new research from the department of Labour has found. The research examined the success of migrants in the job market in New Zealand in the first three years after they gain residence. ‘The information collected from this research provides a unique [...]

Click to read the full news article: Speaking English helps get a well paid job in New Zealand, research shows...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Min & Kenn (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------

